# Best Weapon in the game: Per Army



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Space Marines: Assault Cannon
Tau: Pulse Rifle
Eldar: D-Cannon


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Tau; Pulse Rifle
Space Marines; Missile Launcher
Chaos; Kai gun / Manreaper daemon weapon
Necron; standard Gauss weapon 
Dark Eldar; dark lance


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I depends for what job I suppose.

The Whirlwinds Castellian shots placed in the right places are sooo nasty as an all rounder its unbeatale IMO.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Sisters of Battle... Faith. And yes, its a weapon


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

OMFG yeah it is!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Space Marines: Assault Cannon
Imperial Guard: Demolisher Cannon
Eldar: Prism Cannon
Tau: Rail Gun (Hammerhead Version)
Necrons: Heavy Gauss Cannon? (Destroyer Version)
Orks: Rockits
Chaos: Dark Blade 
Dark Eldar: Dark Lance
Tyranids: Devourers
Daemonhunters: ST6 Force Weapon


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Chaos - tooled up Daemon Prince.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Space marines: Plasma gun
Chaos space marines: Autocannon
Eldar: Eldar missile launcher
Tau: Plasma Rifle
Tyranids:.........umm........does 120 gaunts count as a weapon?
Imperial guard: Vanquisher battle cannons  
Necrons: Gauss cannon
ORKS ORKS ORKS ORKS ORKS ORKS ORKS ORKS: ahem....Big shootas
Dark Eldar: you gotta be kidding, they have nothing effective :mrgreen: 
Daemonhunters: Nemesis force weapons with a grand master
Witch hunters: I dunno, a Storm bolter maybe?

I think thats it.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> Dark Eldar: you gotta be kidding, they have nothing effective :mrgreen:


Whaaat?

Disintegrator!


----------



## PadreJim (Dec 19, 2006)

IG: Lasguns. Seriously. 100 of 'em, all aimed at the same target. Rapid fire. That's devastation, baby.

Alternately, Inferno Cannons.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Chaos its all about the daemon weaps, dunno if you can pic a best though they each have their uses :roll: Dark Blade a good all around, dreadaxe never wounds worse then 4+ and no invul, lance a great flamer, kai gun S6 AP3 assult 2 wtfness


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> Dark Eldar: you gotta be kidding, they have nothing effective :mrgreen:


Stella has obviously never seen a good vet player with Dark Eldar in his/her hands. DE are one of the best armies in the game as far as the finesse armies go and their weapons are extremely lethal


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Lets see...

Space marines: Assault Cannon
Chaos: Dark Blade
Eldar: Pulse Laser
Tau: Plasma Rifle
Tyranids: Devourer for its many uses
Imperial guard: Earthshaker behind cover
Necrons: Gauss Blaster
Orks: Zapp Gun
Dark Eldar: Agonizer in the hands of an Archon
Daemonhunters: Psycannon
Witchhunters: Again, I'll stand by my answer of Faith Points


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

SM : assault cannon = devastation 
Necrons : Warscythe = 24 inch gauss blaster + no saves in CC  kik ass!!!


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Depends on whether you're talking powerful statline or powerful in practice. Example:

Powerful statline would be Earthshaker.
Powerful in practice would be Lasguns.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

How about hellguns? They actually have an ap value, and if you take grenadiers, you can have a lot of them.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmm, really depends on what you mean by best. Here's my choices for ranged and CC. 

Marines- Assault Cannons, Force Weapon
Chaos- Obliterator's mutable weapon, Dread Axe
Tau- Railgun, Kroot Rifle (For cc) 
Witchhunters- Faith Points
Eldar- Prism Cannon, Haywire Grenades
Necrons- Possibly the Particle Whip, Warsythe
IG- Earthshaker
Orks- Zzap Gun, Power Klaw

I picked these weapons because I feel they do what they do better than their counetrparts when used in the same situation and thus the list is irrespective of the strength of massed firepower. Saying that 100 Las Guns beats one Earthshaker gun is true, but no number of Las Guns are going to kill a Land Raider. On the other hand, the Earthshaker can kill troops and armor while providing a solid ability with pinning and ignoring the weak BS of the IG army as a whole. I picked the Railgun (Hammerhead type), Prism Cannon and Obliterator for the same reason, effectiveness in multiple roles, thus making them better all around weapons.

For the Orks, the Zzap gun comes out on top not because of multiple role ability, but because it fills an important gap in the army. In other words, the Earthshaker will give them good anti-armor and great troop killing ability, but since the army already has tons of troop killing ability, the greater power of the Zzap Gun against tanks makes it the better weapon for the Orks. 

I picked Haywire Grenades for Eldar CC because they are the best anti-vehicle grenade in the game. Wych blades or Singing Spears could go here, but while they are great to offset the low Str of the Eldar, they are weaker against models with good armor saves, while Haywire Grenades are good against nearly every vehicle in the game.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Deamon Hunters: Psycannon, yea the force weapon on a GM is good but you ahve to get in combat and that can go downhill quickly in some cases. With the psycannon its available to most units, is very versaltile and packs one hell of a punch


----------



## spikydavid (Mar 11, 2007)

How did nobody yet pick the humble burna for orkses?

Let's just go through this, it's 6 points, the same as a space marine flamer.

And it does the same thing as a space marine flamer.

Oh, but it gets two dice for armour penetration (in combat)

Oh, and it's a power weapon

And it doesn't need to roll to hit, negating the ork's major weakness

Best weapon in the ork codex and probably the best weapon in the entire game


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Space marines: Assault Cannon 
Chaos: Manreaper
Eldar: Bright Lance
Tau: Broadside Railguns
Tyranids: Rending Claws
Imperial guard: Earthshaker 
Necrons: Gauss Blaster 
Orks: Zapp Gun 
Dark Eldar: Agonizer or Disintegrator
Daemonhunters: Psycannon 
Witchhunters: Agree with Faith Points


----------



## Archondragomyr (Mar 12, 2007)

Space Marines: Assault Cannon
Chaos: Oblits multiple choices
Eldar: Prism Cannon, D Cannon
Tau: Plasma Rifle
Tyranids: Devourer
Imperial guard: Hellhound
Necrons: Warscythe
Orks: Zapp Gun
Dark Eldar: Disentegrator, although I love the Punisher!
Daemonhunters: Psycannon
Witchhunters: Faith $%#@! Points


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Actually i think the imperial guard and Space Marines have the same best weapon, demolisher. why hasnt anyone put that up? i mean its got better range, can hit more models and does more damage than an assault cannon, im thinkin you guys havent put it up because of points??


----------

